# Bögen in 90Grad machen



## Indigo Prophecy (26. August 2005)

Hi , wie gehts?  


Hab ein Problem und zwar versuche ich seid ca. 2 Wochen die sachen in der C4D schulungs CD nach zu bauen aber ich hab nen problem . In dem einen Video benutzt der Typ den Illustrator , ist auch ok aber ich kriege keine 90 Grad rundungen hin. Wie kann ich geziehlt 90 Grad rundungen machen für z.B. eine abgerundete Tischplatte.


----------



## thoru (26. August 2005)

90 Grad Bögen machst du mit dem Bogen-Werkzeug und das findest du
hinter dem Liniensegment-Werkzeug. Du ziehst den gewünschten Bogen
auf und hältst dabei die SHIFT-Taste gedrückt.

cu
thoru


----------

